

Will HTML5 Change the Way Games are Made? - marcieoum
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/176674/Will_HTML5_Change_the_Way_Games_are_Made.php

======
ncasenmare
While most people focus on the cross-platform promise of HTML5, it's great the
author also brought up the collaborative opportunities with HTML5 games.

Suddenly, your version control, IDE, and test environment are _all_ in the
browser. That is powerful stuff.

